# Free at last!



## Matt Dawg (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm finally free! Two long years of probation are officially over today! And to top it off, it's also my birthday!

I'm basically in a state of shock right now. These past years all I've been thinking about is traveling, but I wasn't able to thanks to the long dick of the law.. when my probation first started I thought I would never make it; that I'd never be able to finish and start traveling.

I soon became very depressed and even suicidal. I tried to kill myself twice, but luckily I kinda sucked at dying.. And that was only the first 6 months of probation. Nothing but trips to hospitals and psych wards and therapists, complete with 1,000 different brands of anti-depressants.

After a while it became impossible for me to live in such a self-destructive way. So I pulled myself up and started fighting an uphill battle to fix myself. It took a year to do it, but I was able to beat my depression! I finally wanted to live! (All without the help of medication and more doctors, I should add).

So there I was, mentally prepped for the world and ready to go! But I still had 6 months of probation left... So like any good citizen might do, I got a job. I worked hard, got a car and my own place, and became content with my life as it currently was.

Now here I am! Two years past and I came out on top! Now I can finally fucking travel... Happy birthday to me!

I'm taking off to Ohio around the 9th or 10th to see a friend, but after that I haven't got anything planned. I hope to see you all out there


----------



## Kal (Jun 1, 2015)

That's just awesome and good for you. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jun 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday man! Happy for you....enjoy Ohio and safe travels!


----------



## Tude (Jun 1, 2015)

Very cool - now go have fun!


----------



## milkhauler (Jun 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday, and enjoy ur freemdom. I had a friend who swore probation was worse than county lockup. 


Sent from my big rig


----------



## Sip (Jun 1, 2015)

Congrats on your sucesses, 2yrs is huge. I had a six month stint of probation smack through the middle of summer and I never thought I'd make it, so you certianly kick ass. 

Happy Bday, mate.


----------



## Odin (Jun 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday. 

I don't know about probation... yet... lol 

But glad to hear you have the freedom to move now. Good luck.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 1, 2015)

Congrats man,Ive got a year and a half left of 5 and trust me Im ready to be done lol.


----------

